# Summer is here, being out of town



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

I just want some of your guys opinions on leaving your hedgie alone for just the weekend? Memorial weekend is coming up, and we are planning on leaving Friday night, and be back on Monday. And then we are going out of town again for my graduation gift to stay in Duluth (MN), we are planning on leaving Friday morning, and be back in the evening of Sunday. I would probably have to buy a bigger water dish, her food bowl has plenty of food. Can you guys share your opinions? Suggestions? I know one person who would check on her, but she is in a strange mood lately, just strange... lol


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

There's no way I would do it: couldn't forgive myself if something happened: spilled water; foot stuck on something; power/heat goes off. IMHO, I wouldn't go unless I had someone who could look in on Snarf twice a day. I much prefer to have the person 'move in' and interact with him for a couple hours a day. But that's just me.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I totally agree with MissC.

If anything happened and my hedgie was cold, attempted hibernation, didn't have water etc for three days I would feel horrible, let alone worried about the health impacts on my hedgie.

Do you have anyone who could even stop by once a day?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A perfect example:

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11272


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

I do have two people may watch her, but one of them just doesn't like hedgehogs personally, she thinks they are rodents. :roll: :lol:, the other friend, I am not sure if she is going to be out of town that weekend too. But I can give it a try. We did bring Snowball once to the cabin on memorial weekend once, and we didn't had any problems. Just I don't want to bring her to Duluth. We are even leaving the DOG with my parents. My parents could watch her...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've got a friend who will come over, feed, water & clean the wheel. She's not comfortable picking them up - so I told her just to look inside. If she sees a grumpy, huffy hedgie, then we're OK. 

That's better than nothing!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If your parents could watch her then I don't see any problem... But as others have said, leaving her all on her own for three days might be a bad idea.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I've done 1 night leaving my hedgie alone, but I would never do more than that. Generally I have someone come in each evening while I'm gone to feed, water, clean & play. Last weekend I was gone camping & had a friend come in the second night I was gone. My friend isn't really comfortable with holding hedgies yet, so I got her just to feed, water, & clean, then "poke" Annabell to make sure there was a grumpy hedgehog in the hidey hut & we were all good.


----------

